# 72 240Z fuel issue



## anthony55407 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a 1972 Datsun 240Z that I am restoring, I have cleaned the carb, replaced the fuel pump, fuel filter and lines, but it will not fire, the only way it will fire is when i put gas in the carb manually.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you got the twin Hitachi SU type carbs? Could be a vacuum leak causing the problem check carby gaskets.


----------

